# Blue Bottle Coffee - San Francisco



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

I've been in SF for work and going to blue bottle coffee and ACME bakery each morning.

Both are so tasty and recommended in the SF write up from a few years ago. Still brill.



















View this morning.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You win - 3 bags vs 2, a cake, and a somewhat better view!


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

I've also been to a Blue Bottle Coffee in San Francisco, if I remember correctly, there are many of those places around the city, and it's a huge chain. I really liked it, nice chocolate.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Lovely Cafés, was in SF for a week last year and frequently would walk 30m out of my way to get to the nearest one. I found no other coffee in SF to rival it (but probably just because I liked theirs too much to experiment).


----------

